# The New Pigeon Message Capsules



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi all,

*The new pigeon message capsules are here!*

It took me a little longer than planed but I finished the first ones today. I had to make a mold to form the leg harness part of the capsule and the small snaps I needed could not be found here in the US.

Let me know what you think,

Ace

View attachment 15366


View attachment 15367


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

hey very nice ace. have you try any yet? are you selling them? let me know..


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice. The Mexican heroin dealers are going to love them. Easy way to get drugs across the border.

Ha Ha. Just kidding. Good looking items.

Did you give consideration to attaching cotton on the inside to the part that wraps around the birds leg? That was done by the military.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

blackknight01 said:


> hey very nice ace. have you try any yet? are you selling them? let me know..



Yes, I have tried them on my birds (perfect fit). The mold for the leg harness was made to the exact size as the WWII message capsules.

Yes, I am making them to sell. They will be listed on ebay and others for $12 each plus shipping. If anyone here on PT would like one (or more) I will cover the shipping. If you want to get extras for other flyers in your area I will sell 10 capsules for $100.

Ace


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> Very nice. The Mexican heroin dealers are going to love them. Easy way to get drugs across the border.
> 
> Ha Ha. Just kidding. Good looking items.
> 
> Did you give consideration to attaching cotton on the inside to the part that wraps around the birds leg? That was done by the military.


I am working on a larger capsule that straps to their back so they can move more product. 

I have owned several of the WWII capsules and none of them were cotton lined. These will fit just as those do. If after purchasing them someone wants to cotton line their capsules they can.

Ace


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*A BIG THANKS TO Jimhalekw*

I would like to thank *Jimhalekw* for trusting me enough to lone me his WWII pigeon message capsule. I had the idea to build these capsules right after I sold my last WWII capsule. Jim was kind enough to loan me his capsule so I could make a leg harness mold to the exact size of the WWII capsules.

As promised Jim I will be sending your capsule back to you with two of the new capsules. 

Again *A BIG *Thank You JIM,

Ace


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Ace,

What a great job, this may open up different avenues in the pigeon sport. Would you consider taking a photo of the message capsules next to a dime or quarter so we can better reference their size.

Thanks Ace and once again great job.

Walter <><


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Covenant Loft said:


> Ace,
> 
> What a great job, this may open up different avenues in the pigeon sport. Would you consider taking a *photo of the message capsules next to a dime or quarter so we can better reference their size.*
> 
> ...


Better yet...picture of pij MODELING your capsule(s)...

WELL DONE, ACE!!

Love and Hugs
Shi and the gang


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Very interesting to and since other pigeon folk are putting in small reguests I would like to see a picture of a pigeon wearing one and take your time and I ask one question as well---this is just a inquirey and might appear to be a stupid question and I posted it in my other post asking a question to racing people: Is there anyway when you do your "back pack" so to speak, if one could safely put a leash on it in order to train pigeons outside of their loft to train them for racing so one would not have to worry about hawk getting their birds. Not on the leg ones for this is dangerous for the birds but attach something else where on the bird---imagination taking hold here ---this gets even more "off the wall"--maybe with a metal rod sticking up holding the leash up high so that the birds wings would not be hurt but the bird could fly ---I know this is crazy but I just thought I would ask for your opinion since you are into this message capsule idea that comes from the war times...c,hert


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

c.hert said:


> Very interesting to and since other pigeon folk are putting in small reguests I would like to see a picture of a pigeon wearing one and take your time and I ask one question as well---this is just a inquirey and might appear to be a stupid question and I posted it in my other post asking a question to racing people: Is there anyway when you do your "back pack" so to speak, if one could safely put a leash on it in order to train pigeons outside of their loft to train them for racing so one would not have to worry about hawk getting their birds. Not on the leg ones for this is dangerous for the birds but attach something else where on the bird---imagination taking hold here ---this gets even more "off the wall"--maybe with a metal rod sticking up holding the leash up high so that the birds wings would not be hurt but the bird could fly ---I know this is crazy but I just thought I would ask for your opinion since you are into this message capsule idea that comes from the war times...c,hert


I agree, it would be a crazy idea to try and put a leash on your homing pigeons. I would not try it. It would be to dangerous for the birds to try and fly with a leash on and it would just make it that much easyer for the hawks to catch them.

Ace


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

ace in the hole said:


> I agree, it would be a crazy idea to try and put a leash on your homing pigeons. I would not try it. It would be to dangerous for the birds to try and fly with a leash on and it would just make it that much easyer for the hawks to catch them.
> 
> Ace


There is only one fool proof safe way to keep your birds from being sought out by the hawk and that don't let them out, don't fly them.

I think anyone who flys has a hawk story or will.

Walter <><


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea thats what I was afraid of but I wanted to check out the possibilities of this crazy idea anyway in case someone knew something new that other people might have tried and one never knows. I don't think that I have the temperment to race birds the tried out way and would really feel bad if a hawk got my bird and I know you all feel bad as well but maybe I am just too sensitive for that sport and thats one of the reasons that I have a closed loft and I truely enjoy that....thats for the imput....c.hert


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Ok, Here are the pics you asked for.*

View attachment 15369


View attachment 15370


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is VERY nice. I like the model wearing the product too!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That is neat--thank you so much--and yes if you write small you could get a pretty good message in them--maybe if you have a summer house or something you could send a message to your main home to the people there as you take your vacation somewhere else and the grand children would love it....thanks c.hert


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*These capsules are pretty much the same size as the Army issued WWI message capsules. The good thing is these capsules are half the price. 

Check it out!!*


View attachment 15371


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

They look just great and I wonder why that army one (yellow one) had those ridges on them and yours looks much smoothier....c.hert


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

that idea about mexico and the drugs is great lol. mexico is like 200 miles from where i live it would be easy lol. not doing it lol, but i can be done, never though of that before.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cool!..................


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I would like to buy some of your capsules and please pm me thanks c.hert


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

c.hert said:


> I would like to buy some of your capsules and please pm me thanks c.hert


who you going to send messages too?....lol... arn't I nosey!


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Ace,

Thanks for the photos, that helps to put it into proper perspective.

This just may be another great tool to use as an open door to get into classrooms where our youth can have a chance to see not only what this hobby is about but also the important role the homing pigeon played in WWI.

Thanks Ace

Walter <><


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Why the ace in the hole people spirit wings you nosey thing--lol---you should buy a few too for you have birds that fly around outside I believe --in case they run out--buy a few..lol c.hert


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

c.hert, the ridges in the middle are where the two halves screw together. Jim


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

You are welcome ace in the hole, happy to help. I am also glad to have an in for new capsules.  Jim


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay, here comes the village idiot with a question... I have been so curious as to how the message concept works and now that I see this post... I'm asking. I understand how to train to return to loft, but how do you get the bird to go "to" a specific place?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Jimhalekw: Thats makes sense for I guess in the old days thats how they had to do it and thats kind of neat--I want a old one and can you imagine how precision they had to be to screw together like that (in the old days)..thanks...c.hert


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

I have several homemade ones of these made with velcro. Works great in home tests.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Noahs helper said:


> Okay, here comes the village idiot with a question... I have been so curious as to how the message concept works and now that I see this post... I'm asking. I understand how to train to return to loft, but how do you get the bird to go "to" a specific place?



The pigeons are only expected to fly back to their own loft. I have taken birds to schools and had the class wright the note. Take the class outside and released the bird. Someone at home would call me and I would then tell the class what they wrote. Messages can be sent from anyone you know up to 500/600 miles or more.

There is a white water rafting place that uses homing pigeons. They take pictures for you on your rafting adventure and when you reach the end of your trip the camera memery card is sent back by homing pigeon. When the rafters return to the lodge the pictures of there trip are ready for them.

Ace


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Nice job Ace!!*


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

ace in the hole said:


> The pigeons are only expected to fly back to their own loft. I have taken birds to schools and had the class wright the note. Take the class outside and released the bird. Someone at home would call me and I would then tell the class what they wrote. Messages can be sent from anyone you know up to 500/600 miles or more.
> 
> There is a white water rafting place that uses homing pigeons. They take pictures for you on your rafting adventure and when you reach the end of your trip the camera memery card is sent back by homing pigeon. When the rafters return to the lodge the pictures of there trip are ready for them.
> 
> Ace


Okay, thank you for explaining it to me. I was under the impression that they flew back and forth from loft to a specific place (thinking they were homed to each location), because of the way they were used in the war. But I was wrong. Thanks again.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Noahs helper said:


> Okay, thank you for explaining it to me. I was under the impression that they flew back and forth from loft to a specific place (thinking they were homed to each location), because of the way they were used in the war. But I was wrong. Thanks again.


During WWII birds were shipped to France from England in the dark of night and used to fly messages back to England. 

Ace, my wife is a teacher and uses my homers to teach WWII. I need a couple so please PM me your address to mail the check.

Tony


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

Big T said:


> During WWII birds were shipped to France from England in the dark of night and used to fly messages back to England.
> 
> Ace, my wife is a teacher and uses my homers to teach WWII. I need a couple so please PM me your address to mail the check.
> 
> Tony


Thank you for clarifying it for me... that is very interesting. I read where some were actually awarded medals.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Big T said:


> During WWII birds were shipped to France from England in the dark of night and used to fly messages back to England.
> 
> Ace, my wife is a teacher and uses my homers to teach WWII. I need a couple so please PM me your address to mail the check.
> 
> Tony


We need to introduce kids to our sport every chance we get. Without them our sport will soon die out.

PM sent

Thanks, Ace


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> We need to introduce kids to our sport every chance we get. Without them our sport will soon die out.
> 
> PM sent
> 
> Thanks, Ace


I admitt we do, all my friends think im crazy and i know a few other juniours. It kinda sucks when all i wanna do is talk about pigeons, but noone i really talk to alot has them. So usually im talking peoples ear's off


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> We need to introduce kids to our sport every chance we get. Without them our sport will soon die out.
> 
> PM sent
> 
> Thanks, Ace


Here is what I do. During training tosses I always pick public places; parks, parking lots, downtowns. You will always get people asking questions. Just be ready to spend a little time explaining.
Tony


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pigeon lower said:


> I admitt we do, all my friends think im crazy and i know a few other juniours. It kinda sucks when all i wanna do is talk about pigeons, but noone i really talk to alot has them. So usually im talking peoples ear's off


Yeah I know what your talking about. All my friends think I'm crazy I have pigeons. They all call me pigeonman like it's an insult or somthing but I like it. I even called myself pigeonman on myspace. LoL But every once in a while it works out where the new girl at the party asks you why everybody calls you pigeonman and it gives you an in to talk to them. And I've found a few girls that really got into talking about pigeons. But then again you get the ones that look at you like your crazy you have pigeons but oh well it's their lose.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Acein the hole,
Nice work  I had read about capsules before,cool to see someone making them. Thanks for the pics, always great to learn.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> Very nice. The Mexican heroin dealers are going to love them. Easy way to get drugs across the border.
> 
> Ha Ha. Just kidding. Good looking items.
> 
> Did you give consideration to attaching cotton on the inside to the part that wraps around the birds leg? That was done by the military.


haha that very funny


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I have had several people interested in purchasing 5 capsule so i thought i would just post on here the price i have been giving them.

The capsules are $12 each, 5 capsules for $55 or 10 capsules for $100 and i will pay the shipping.

Thanks to all of you that have been giving me all of the good feedback and interest in these capsules.

Ace/Mark


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Noahs helper said:


> Thank you for clarifying it for me... that is very interesting. I read where some were actually awarded medals.


Called the Dickins Medal...Awarded for gallantry and is known as the "Animals Victoria Cross."

MORE pigeons received that award than any other animal in the World Wars!

Pigeons, as we all know, are the GREATEST!! 

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

ace that is aaaaaawsome they look great


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

*Wow, that sure is a pretty good work  Thanks a lot for sharing  *


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi all, 

Wanted to to say thank you to those of you who have purchased these capsules.

Also wanted to let you know you will be seeing them in some of your favorite supply catalogs soon.

I am very happy with the interest I have recieved from almost everyone I have spoken with about them.

If anyone is interested in buying them in bulk contact me and I will get you a complete price list. 

Thanks, Ace/Mark


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

I got the ones you sent a couple of days ago, they are very nice! Thanks for sending me the two, they look like will hold up even better than the original one I sent you. I hope you do well with them, I think they are a valuable tool in our sport. They can be used by people that have no idea what pigeons are able to do, and that in turn would spark an interest. I like them! Jim


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm glad you like them Jim.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I also like mine and I bought 5 of them for Christmas presents to five flyers that I know and they are very nice. It was so thoughtful of you to individually wrap these with directions so they are ready to wrap with Christmas paper---this was a very nice suggestion and xtra work on your part...Thanks....c.hert


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

What is not to like? They are our modern day version of history and future. Jim


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Just wanted to give this thread a little bump.* 

I have hundreds of them made and ready to ship.


Ace/Mark


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I would like to buy one! I am in canada,sooooo how would this work? but yes,if it is only twelve for one... then.... I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

How do I pay you?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Even though you are in canada I will not charge anything for the shipping to a 13 year old. Just make sure it is ok with you parents. Have your parents send $12.00 US by personal paypal or send check or money order to the email address or mailing address I have sent to you in a Private Message.

Thanks, Ace


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> Even though you are in canada I will not charge anything for the shipping to a 13 year old. Just make sure it is ok with you parents. Have your parents send $12.00 US by personal paypal or send check or money order to the email address or mailing address I have sent to you in a Private Message.
> 
> Thanks, Ace


Hey Ace,

I'll pay the 12 dollars pm me your address again. I deleted it when I cleaned up my boxes. 

yopigeonguy, one is great for show and tell but the one time you put it on a bird the bird may not come home. So PM your address to Ace and I'll pay for you to see and learn a little history. If you get ready to use it on a bird then you may want more.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I loved mine! Thanks! if ever anybody wants to spend there money on something good... HERE IS THE THING TO BUY!!!!!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

yopigeonguy said:


> I loved mine! Thanks! if ever anybody wants to spend there money on something good... HERE IS THE THING TO BUY!!!!!


Thanks for the great feedback. I am glad you like them. 

Mark/Ace


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> Thanks for the great feedback. I am glad you like them.
> 
> Mark/Ace


they look great but with my birds they barely leave the roof anymore so dont think the capsules would do any good here lol


----------



## Phil S (Nov 21, 2021)

ace in the hole said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wanted to to say thank you to those of you who have purchased these capsules.
> 
> ...


----------



## garetrose (10 mo ago)

ace in the hole said:


> Hi all,
> 
> *The new pigeon message capsules are here!*
> 
> ...





ace in the hole said:


> Hi all,
> 
> *The new pigeon message capsules are here!*
> 
> ...


Hello, I guess because I am new I can't send a PM. I am interested in some of your capsules!! I think that is to cool to be able to send a message!!


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

garetrose said:


> Hello, I guess because I am new I can't send a PM. I am interested in some of your capsules!! I think that is to cool to be able to send a message!!


Hi, welcome to the forum. This is a 12 year old post. I don’t think Mark “Ace” is in here anymore. If you do a search for members it will show their last activity. For him it says last active Jan 2016. I did get one of the capsules but not sure what I did with it. I will check. This site has some great information to search but most of the members that race are gone. Not much dialogue but some great information. All the best!


----------



## garetrose (10 mo ago)

Ok Thank you. That is a bummer. I will search elsewhere for some capsules! I appreciate it.


----------

